# YT624EJ How easily does it turn?



## velocityboy

In my quest for a new snowblower I've recently discovered the Yamaha machines, in particular the YT624EJ. Everything about it seems top notch but I'm wondering how difficult or not it is to maneuver without any kind of power assisted steering. Do you owners wish it had some kind of power steering or is it fine the way it is?


----------



## cpchriste

Easy turning on snow and ice, hard on pavement. You can add wheels to the front if you need easier pavement turning (lift the bars to engage the wheels).


----------



## velocityboy

Thank you sir!


----------



## Coby7

I have absolutely no problem steering this machine, it weighs less than 200lbs and as long as it's moving a little bit it's even steerable on pavement or concrete. You will love this machine.


----------



## velocityboy

Coby7 said:


> I have absolutely no problem steering this machine, it weighs less than 200lbs and as long as it's moving a little bit it's even steerable on pavement or concrete. You will love this machine.


That's pretty much what I was hoping. Thanks Coby7!


----------



## Hanky

velocityboy said:


> In my quest for a new snowblower I've recently discovered the Yamaha machines, in particular the YT624EJ. Everything about it seems top notch but I'm wondering how difficult or not it is to maneuver without any kind of power assisted steering. Do you owners wish it had some kind of power steering or is it fine the way it is?


Velocityboy are there many Yamaha dealers in Alberta, here in BC i have not really been looking but when looking at snwmobles did not notice any blowers.


----------



## velocityboy

Hanky said:


> Velocityboy are there many Yamaha dealers in Alberta, here in BC i have not really been looking but when looking at snwmobles did not notice any blowers.


Hanky, there are quite a few Yamaha dealers in Alberta but it looks like only a few of them sell the Yamaha blowers. Actually the dealer where I'm looking at the Husky is a big Yamaha/Kawasaki dealer in Lethbridge. I asked them if they sell the Yamaha snowblowers and they said they didn't carry them. I did a dealer search on Yamaha's website and it only showed 5 or 6 in the whole province that sell the Yamaha snowblowers. The closest one to me is in Okotoks up near Calgary. I sent them an email to try and get some information so hopefully they will get back to me.


----------



## Hanky

Here in BC a lot of Yamaha dealers but they sell bikes, ATV, snowmobiles but have not noticed blowers. Good luck with your search and let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## velocityboy

Hanky said:


> Here in BC a lot of Yamaha dealers but they sell bikes, ATV, snowmobiles but have not noticed blowers. Good luck with your search and let us know what you end up getting.


Thanks Hanky. I will for sure.


----------



## Coby7

I've got quite a bit of info in this thread for the 724 which is the one I purchased.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/26681-new-yamaha-yt624.html


----------



## velocityboy

Coby7 said:


> I've got quite a bit of info in this thread for the 724 which is the one I purchased.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/26681-new-yamaha-yt624.html


Yes Coby7, that thread of yours showcases the YT624 very well. I've read through it twice now. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Alpine Motorsports in Salmon arm bc has a few Yamaha blowers on the floor. Very nice looking units!


----------



## velocityboy

SAVAGE420 said:


> Alpine Motorsports in Salmon arm bc has a few Yamaha blowers on the floor. Very nice looking units!


Thanks, good to know. The dealer in Okotoks AB has a few as well. I'm going to try and get there next week to take a look.


----------

